# UK V5 reclassification HGV to Private HGV plus Cat C licence



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello people!! 3rd post! Aren't I addicted!!

As I need to carry more weight than my current chassis allows I think I am going to have to go from the 7.5gvw to something a little bigger. Luckily, I should be able to have the camper lifted off my chassis and sat back on the heavier one since I'm told (!) it has the same mountings.

The new to me chassis I'm considering is ex electric board, so is an HGV, has a tacho etc roughly 12.5gvw. It'll run with the camper plus the extra at around 9-9.5ish tons.
Obviously I will need a Cat C licence.

Having taken a direct access bike test in 2004, is a new hazard perception test required for Cat C? I can't imagine how it could be different for different vehicles!?! Perhaps not within a certain time frame?

How easy is it to change the new (old) chassis to Private hgv with the camper on? Does it need inspecting? I.e. could I send the change of use V5 while the camper is being worked on, so I can drive it as soon as its all done, since an inspection after completion would delay things a little. Photos of the camper body could be provided now to prove it has a bed, kitchen, dining area, sock draw etc!

If I did get pulled for whatever reason do you think having the tacho still in place would raise questions as to my use of the vehicle?

I have asked VOSA these questions, but the being pulled over part is maybe not for them to answer, so thought I'd ask opinions here! 

Me with 7.5gvw camper and Cat C1 licence are currently in Europe. DVLA require my licence to be sent off with the application for the Cat C provisional licence which will take 3 weeks to process! I need to have the V5, licence and insurance with me at all times here, so to apply means going back to the UK and sit waiting for the DVLA. Only then can I start lessons, book theory and practical exams! I'm not sure if I would have to visit my GP for him to OK me as I did visit him and had an eye test quite recently.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Grizzlyj,

Hazard perception test - I think you will need to do this again, but check on the DSA website Here

Medical - you will need a full medical before applying for your provisional HGV licence. This will be repeated at 45, then every 5 years until 65 (I think), then annually thereafter.

The swap from HGV to PHGV is a taxation class issue and can be completed when applying for tax disc quite easily.

Tachograph and speed limiters do not apply to PHGV even if fitted.

Swapping the bodies should be straight forward IF the chassis dimensions of the two vehicles are the same. If not you will need a new subframe.

Is your current Unimog plated at 7.5 tonnes? Is this the 'design weight'? If not , you may have scope to replate existing vehicle at a higher weight within the design weight.

HTH

David


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

hello b16duv and thankyou for the reply!

Looking at the downloadable form for the GP to complete other than eyesight and bloodpressure the rest is to my mind a reasonable over the phone question and answer tick box. I had a eye test 3 months ago which i can email him, I have no history of anything relevant and saw him 2 months ago. I am sure he may well say I need to be in his surgery but I'll ask him anyway! Since as you say medicals are 5 yearly from 45, a 3 month delay between check up and him seeing me is hardly a big gap! But of course, his call!

7.5ton max I'm afraid! And above this the difference between the Mogs running gear is substantial, allowing for a chassis at the minute only capable of towing 12tons, to 20tons for instance! Not that I'll be doing that!


----------

